# [OT] iniziare veramente bene sin da piccoli.....

## stuart

ieri notte alle 03.55 è nato Stefano, il mio primo bambino

Sabato lui e la mamma tornano a casa dall'ospedale e, nella cameretta, purtroppo incassato in un mobile per nasconderlo totalmente (la moglie ha dettato legge) si trova già un pc (il mio desktop) con gentoo sopra

chi lo sà, speriamo che l'influenza sia positiva   :Wink: 

un caro saluto a tutti voi, la mia home page rimarrà sempre il forum italiano di gentoo anche se lo guarderò un pochino meno di ora   :Laughing: 

----------

## McNaull

haaaaaa..... stavolta sono il primo.... eheheh   :Cool: 

Il primo a farti le mie congratulazioni e i più sentiti auguri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

Auguti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Auguri

----------

## shev

Complimenti vivissimi, è bello vedere che la comunità gentoo provvede anche ad allevare la nuova generazione e non pensa soltanto a compilare l'ultima versione di kde... o forse è proprio compilando kde che resta tempo libero per pensare alle nuove generazioni?  :Wink: 

/me che dovrebbe usare kde  :Laughing: 

p.s.: scherzi a parte, auguri a tutti e tre!

----------

## Sasdo

se prima si era appeso un fiocco rosa per la Chiarina di Ginko, ecco che s'appende un bel fiocco azzurro per Stefano!

Auguroni!

----------

## MyZelF

Congratulazioni.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Bene bene... i gechi proseguono la specie e si assicurano un futuro nella prossima generazione  :Very Happy: 

Tantissime angurie!!

Poi ce lo fai vedere il gechino?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Evvivaaaa  :Very Happy:  Augurissimi di cuore  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Auguri! Vedo che sfruttiamo *totalmente* i tempi morti delle lunghe compilazioni.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ancora auguri!.

----------

## Ceppus

Congratulazioni!!!

Saluti a Stefano   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Sparker

Congratulazioni vivissime!

----------

## so

Auguri   :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Auguri vivissimi anche da parte mia

Shev.. ottima proposta chiamo un'amica e metto kde 3.2.2  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti e auguri...

Quale sarà il primo pupazzo che regalerai al tuo bambino?

 :Very Happy: 

<consigli per gli acquisti ON>

http://www.e-trudi.it/item.asp?.search.codice.eq=26662

<condigli per gli acquisti OFF> 

saludos

----------

## iDarbert

Auguroni!   :Smile: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Augurii

----------

## n3m0

Congratulazioni! E crescilo bene da piccolo! Abboffalo di software open!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Tantissimi auguri !!!

----------

## alexbr

Auguroni per il nuovo arrivato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

Auguri! E mi raccomando non fare come microsoft! Dagli il modo di sciegliere  :Razz: 

----------

## 4440

auguri

----------

## tolipth

auguri

Ecco un altro  modo per aumentare gli utenti linux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

In bocca al lupo!!!

Crescilo bene e libero!!!!!!

----------

## gutter

Auguri!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Auguri anche da me che sono neo papa' da venti giorni - x me ' una bimba pero'  :Wink: 

Danilo  :Smile: 

PS: come ha gia' accennato bld dagli modo di scegliere. 

      Scegliere tra un kernel e l'altro ovviamente, cosa credevi?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Auguri anche da me che sono neo papa' da venti giorni - x me ' una bimba pero' 

 

cazzarola, sto via due giorni e mi ritrovo due bimbi nuovi nuovi.... ma come fate in cosi' poco tempo   :Laughing:  ???

Auguri !

P.S.: meno male che la mia ragazza non legge il forum... comincerebbe a fare "strani discorsetti"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Danilo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Auguri anche da me che sono neo papa' da venti giorni - x me ' una bimba pero'  
> 
> cazzarola, sto via due giorni e mi ritrovo due bimbi nuovi nuovi.... ma come fate in cosi' poco tempo   ???
> 
> Auguri !
> ...

 

Grazie per gli auguri,

Quando e' nata Elisabetta (il 13/4) stavo per postare la notizia quando Ginko aveva postato un attimo prima di me. Ho preferito evitare intasamenti.

Comunque c'e' sempre il primo mesiversario che LE potete fare gli auguri.  :Wink: 

Postero' allora  :Smile:   - moderatori permettendo  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> moderatori permettendo 

 

Certi eventi meritano la giusta celebrazione e la nascità d'un figlio fa certamente parte di questa categoria. Quindi tranquillo, la tua figlioletta merita tutti i nostri auguri: auguri!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  moderatori permettendo 

 

Ha gia' detto tutto Shev quindi non mi resta che farti gli auguri. AUGURI.

----------

## gaffiere

ehi tra poco perdo il conto dei nuovi piccoli pinguini   :Very Happy: 

ragazzi poi mi spiegate come si emergiano?   :Laughing: 

auguri a tutti i piccoli, e ovviamente alle mamme e ai papà (release 1.0, 2.0 e via dicendo)   :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## Diggs

Auguri   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Quando e' nata Elisabetta (il 13/4) stavo per postare la notizia quando Ginko aveva postato un attimo prima di me. Ho preferito evitare intasamenti.

 

Ma no, nessun intasamento  :Very Happy: 

Auguri!

----------

## stuart

un grazie veramente sincero a tutti  :Embarassed: 

in questi momenti non si sà bene cosa dire, ho già cancellato e rifatto la risposta almeno venti volte

tantissimi auguroni a Danilo e alla sua piccola Elisabetta anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Insomma, io sono sempre l'ultimo a sapere le cose... beh, auguroni anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

(m'immagino la scena, tra qualche anno... "papà, papà, come si emergiano i bambini?")...

----------

## Ferdinando

Scusate l'enorme ritardo... Auguri anche da parte mia ad entrambi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Aggiungo i miei auguri ai due neo papà, alle rispettive consorti e, ovviamente, ai due piccoli futuri kernel hacker!  :Cool: 

----------

